# Recommend me a Camera for studio/guitar shots.



## Alphanumeric (Aug 25, 2013)

Heyoo,

I'm looking for a fairly inexpensive camera, not to the point of DSLR, something like a Bridge or even good Point-And-Shoot etc

Budget is upto around £250 ($390), and this is for shots of my control room, rack gear, guitars etc.

Some other variables -

Room is dark, not midnight dark, but I have a tiny window that's covered up by and acoustic panel haha, so its dimly lit.

Would also be cool if it had an internal mic for studio videos, playthroughs/teasers etc, something that's not booming all over the place like my old zoom.

¡gracias


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 25, 2013)

Olympus E-PL3 kit from Amazon is around $250, leaves enough for a 14mm f/2.8 prime.


----------



## Tang (Aug 26, 2013)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Olympus E-PL3 kit from Amazon is around $250, leaves enough for a 14mm f/2.8 prime.



Exactly what I was going to suggest. Excellent.


----------

